# best way to keep sweat out of my eyes?



## Bill-E-BoB (Jul 15, 2011)

ok, as the summer heats up this problem gets worse. Each day I'm riding 10-15 miles of XC, or 20 miles of all mountain, or 30+ miles on the road...and the further I go the sweatier I get, obviously. I have a shaved head, so no hair sopping up the sweat & I always wear one of those headsweats head bands that's like a full do-rag with a tail down the back that's supposed to channel the sweat down your neck & away from your face. 

But with the heat of summer, I have so much sweat pouring down my face it gets in my eyes & burns & stings & I can't see. If I hit a downhill section it literally pours out of my helmet like a glass of water. I've tried without a headband at all & that's a little better because the wind cutting through the helmet seems to evaporate it a bit more on bare skin & small more manageable amounts of sweat drip onto my face, but it still gets pretty bad on long rides. Are there better head-bands, or glasses that seal across my brow, or some awesome way to sweat less that I don't know about? or should I just get a scuba mask for when I ride in the summer?


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I wear a Halo headband. It's a stretchy neoprene material with a rubber gasket of sorts that goes across your forehead. It does a pretty good job of channeling sweat away from your eyes after the band itself is saturated.

Edit: Just thought I'd add, Florida rider. Halo bands work for me even on 90+ degree days.


----------



## needajob (Oct 19, 2012)

+1 Halo. Houston rider.


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Another Florida rider with a Halo, but I use the skull cap. It's not 100%, but pretty damn close. I've tried others, but like the Halo the best.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Skully and a Halo.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

i used to ride with a Halo but found it didn't work very well for me. the sweat would still run down the side of my face and when it was really saturated, it really didn't work at all. 

i switched to a cycling cap. the sweat drips off the brim of my hat. keeps it off my glasses and off my face.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Also use a Halo and like it


----------



## steveccnv (Aug 27, 2007)

I use a regular sweatband like you would find at Big Five in the tennis section. It takes up a lot of space so I wear a helmet one size bigger than I normally would. I have not got a drop of sweat in my eyes or on the inside of my glasses in 20 years of riding.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm follicly challenged also, I either wear one of these Halo Skull Cap at REI.com or just a regular bandana. I thought about just a sweat band, but that would lead to a fun helmet vent tan on my dome.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

steveccnv said:


> I use a regular sweatband like you would find at Big Five in the tennis section. It takes up a lot of space so I wear a helmet one size bigger than I normally would. I have not got a drop of sweat in my eyes or on the inside of my glasses in 20 years of riding.


Headbands work pretty well, and you can always carry a spare. Instead of upping helmet size, I use the terry cloth headbands which are thinner.


----------



## Bill-E-BoB (Jul 15, 2011)

steveccnv said:


> I use a regular sweatband like you would find at Big Five in the tennis section. It takes up a lot of space so I wear a helmet one size bigger than I normally would. I have not got a drop of sweat in my eyes or on the inside of my glasses in 20 years of riding.


Those regular ones last me about 1 hour before they're totally saturated & it's literally like setting a wet rag on my face. Every time I move my head it dumps sweat in my eyes.

I'll try a halo as soon as I can find one, REI & the first LBS I went to didn't have any...will try another place tomorrow & if thats a no go I'll order one online. Also saw something called a GUTR? Anybody used those? Seems like a good idea too if the Halo doesn't do the trick...


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I use a halo. Works great even in as desert, but on the most humid days it may need to wring it out.


----------



## Bill-E-BoB (Jul 15, 2011)

I picked up a halo & tried it out this weekend on a road ride, worked GREAT for the first hour. Didn't have to wipe my face once, and I swear I actually felt a little cooler than normal with all the sweat being channeled down the side of my face where it evaporated quick in the wind. It was niiiiiice. But it did finally get saturated & drip in my eyes like anything else about 20 miles in, and was no different than any other at that point. I think I'll try a Gutr next & see how that goes.


----------



## jarretk1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I use the GUTR 90% of the time but for me my helmet pushes it down and it starts to dig into my ears. I ride about 10 miles in the Dallas heat and don't have any problems, just tilt your head when you stop and let it all drain out.


----------



## Bill-E-BoB (Jul 15, 2011)

I had a thought this morning during my ride. Still using the Halo & having a love/hate relationship with it...and I realized that when the sweat starts pouring down my face the padding inside my helmet is actually saturated & dripping, so I'm wondering if thats what is getting past the halo's rubber. After work I'm going to see if I can come up with a good way to channel that off to the side of the helmet too. And I'm not to proud to use duct tape.


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's another one I tried last summer that didn't work at all. No rubber band or retainer to stop sweat, so once the padded area is full, down it comes.

SweatHawg Helmet Liners | A Sweat Wicking, Hyper-Absorbent Solution for Sweat in the Eyes


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Sweat Gutr has been worth it's weight in gold down here in TX during the summer. I've used the Halo and a few others and nothing works as well as this stupid little contraption.


----------

